# Full Service Catering for 150. Pricing advice needed



## travisty (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey all
I need some pricing advice for a wedding I'm being asked to give a quote on. This is a wedding for 150 guests, and they would like Full Service catering. I still have more details to get, but they are looking to do Brisket, Pulled Pork, and Chicken for meats, and sides: Baked Beans, Coleslaw, Creamed Corn and Cornbread. So quite a bit of food. The client is also asking if I can do a selection of appetizers in addition, so may be even more! 

Anyway, I'm newish to catering and so far have only done delivery gigs, and no weddings, so I'm wondering what you all charge per person for something like that?

I know the whole, multiply your costs by 3, but I'm also new and trying to be competitive, and on top of that the price of food has gone up quite a bit since that rule has been around, while the cost of preparing is about the same, so it doesn't seem like its a fair assessment.


----------



## lunchmeat (Jan 17, 2018)

I guess for about 12 to 15 a person for a wedding , then I charge for the time cooked by 10.00 an hour  if you have a cooker that can handle the the meat at once its way easier. I even installed a burner on mine so I can do thing like mashed potatoes or mac and cheese while I smoke the food.


----------



## Fade2Blacc (Jan 17, 2018)

This is from our local guy here in Beaver County (Pennsylvania). Maybe it can help you figure yours out.


----------



## lunchmeat (Jan 18, 2018)

charging by the pound is ok , but on a wedding you definitely  wanna find out , what the menu is gonna be and get the numbers right so you don't end up buying more or less than you need.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 18, 2018)

A great request. Make sure to do your home work here or you will lose $$$. Depending where you are located the cost of meat can be costly for instance a brisket here at Walmart is $3.49 lb and pork shoulders at this time can be found for $1.49. So how much do you need? The books will tell you 1/4 Lb per person that doesn't always seem to work most things I've done would be closer to 1/2 lb per person of finished product.That being difficult with you using 3 kinds of meat not everyone will eat all 3 kinds. Vegetables is easy as 1 gallon will equal 25 1/2 cup servings although again not everyone will eat say bake beans. Appetizers cost can run your cost up high. Good luck.

Warren


----------

